# SOLVED!IDE SATA drivers deprecated? is libata (scsi) better?

## soya

A few time ago i bought a p4p800-e deluxe i i didn't had time to configure it. Today while recompiling the kernel i found that sata support in the IDE section was deprectaed

```

Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support -> Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)

```

I have a few questions, for what i see there, should i use sata support from scsi (libata)? does it works better than IDE sata one?

till today i used piix from IDE section but it gave me the tipical otuput "Disabling IRQ18 nobody cared", i think that message becomes due to the poor sata driver from ide section, so better use scsi one? i thought ide driver was better than scsi one, is it true? is all that ok? thanks in advanced and sorry for my poor english

----------

## stealthy

I don't know if its any better. But I have been using libata sata drivers for 3-4 months now..and haven't had a problem. Meanwhile I did run into issues when running ide sata.

Currently I have 2X250G & 1x160G drives hooked to the system.

----------

## soya

today, someone todl me that ide drivers for sata are deprecated cause it could not use dma, and that atapi driver for cdrw could not use dma neither, is it true, someoen can explain it a bit?  :Smile: 

----------

## hybrid

nop, that's not true, ide sata drivers, were not able to use dma only on some devices, but the biggest problem was that they were somehow buggy, if you're gonna switch to the libata, you disks will reside id /dev/sdx instead of /dev/hdx, so you'll need to update your fstab as well as your grub.conf

----------

## soya

that was the biggest point for me to use ide driver, i liked to had devices in /dev/hdX. thanks for your reply and what about atapi driver and dma for cdrw?

----------

## soya

ahh i forgot to tell that using libata (sata support under scsi preferences) solved the buggy problem "Disabling IRQ 18"

----------

